# Networking problem between Mac OSX/ WinXP Computers. Error -41



## CesarT (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi there! Thanks for this wonderful MacOS X support website!!

I have a networking problem and it's driving me crazy lately...from almost half a year . I will try being as succint as possible for you to get a complete picture of the issue:

1. On the PC side, I have a 2.8 Ghz, 512 RAM, Win XP SP2 computer. 

2. On the Mac side, I have:
a) an iMacG5 1.8 Ghz 1GB DDR SDRAM. MacOS X 10.4.1.
b) a PowerbookG4 1.8 GHZ 1GB RAM, MacOS X 10.3.9, Airport card installed.​
3. I have a Netgear router (MR814 v2) with fixed IPs. Thus said, the IPs for each computers are:
a) iMac G5: 192.168.0.2. (Network name "Cesar")
b) PC: 192.168.0.3. (Network name: "Gineth")
c) Powerbook G4: 192.168.0.4 (Network name: "Analu")​
4. All computers are below the same workgroup, named "Beige". That means that even the Macs have been configured for it in the Directory Access application.

5. From the PC, I can access both Mac computers. On the very first try, I had to type the IP (i.e.: "\\192.168.0.2\" ), but once that the PC recognized the Mac computer, I could enter by typing its name (i.e.: "\\Cesar\" ). I can browse, modify, copy, and delete files. No problem so far.

6. From any of the Macs, I can't enter the PC over the network. Here's the weird thing it happens step by step:
a) I enter from Finder > Go > Connect to Server.
b) I enter any of these:
smb://192.168.0.3
smb://Gineth​c) An alert window appears:
*"SMB/CIFS File System Authentication
Enter the workgroup or domain and your user name and password to access the server "GINETH."*​d) I enter the Workgroup ("BEIGE"), the Name ("Gineth") and leave the Password blank (no password has been set on the PC). Press "OK" button.
e) Another alert window appears:
*"Select the SMB/CIFS shared volume you want to connect to."*​f) I select the shared folder and press "OK" button.
g) THEN I got the fatal alert window :
*"Sorry, the operation could not be completed because an unexpected error occurred (Error code -41)".*
It's evident that the "Try Again" button hasn't worked at all.​
7. I have tried everything: from getting down the PC firewalls (currently the PC has ZoneAlarm Pro, Norton Security and the Windows default Firewall), to stop all sharing folders from sharing, and then turning one on.

8. I also have an Epson Stylus C63 printer attached to the PC. It doesn't share either. Not from the PC, not from any of the Macs. If I get the printer connected to any of the Macs, its shared smoothly among them, but not on the PC.

9. Should I throw that PC over the window? lol

Thanks for helping me out on this.... I would be more than delighted to get any response from you!

*Cesar*


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 1, 2005)

it will be the windows messin up .

if not try the fire wall on the router/modem turn it off and it should connect fine


----------



## CesarT (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for your quick answer!
I have tried it many times also... but doesn't solve the problem. 

Thanks


----------



## Tommo (Jun 1, 2005)

It is certainly not Windows, there are several issues with SMB/CIFS and certainly Tiger which have not been resoleved by 10.4.1, I have a couple of issues with 10.3.9 and connection to SMB/CIFS shares.

You can try setting things so passwords are passed in plain yex rather than encrypted which has solved the problem in some cases, but I would not recommend it or clearing the keychain has been known to resolve similar problems.


----------



## CesarT (Jun 1, 2005)

"You can try setting things so passwords are passed in plain yex rather than encrypted which has solved the problem in some cases, but I would not recommend it or clearing the keychain has been known to resolve similar problems."

Thanks for the reply, Tommo. How would I do this?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2005)

I've also noticed this happen when a password wasn't applied to a local user account on the Windows machine.  So when one tries to access a share and uses the username on that PC without a password, it craps out.  I've had this happen on both Macs and PCs accessing shared folders on PCs where the local account did not have a password.  After some research, I found out that Windows XP does not allow shares to be accessed by users that have blank passwords (believe it or not, it's a security feature).  It is possible to disable this, but you would have to go into the Policy Editor for Windows XP and change the setting that prevents this.  Personally, I think it's much easier to just apply a password to the account and continue on from there.


----------



## Tommo (Jun 1, 2005)

Go to Applications>Utilities>Keychain Access and select the login keychain and delete any smb/cifs entries in it.

To send ckear text passwords you need to create a file in the /etc directory called nsmb.conf with just the following in it :

[default]
minauth=none

You will need some form of root access to do this. A more detailed description can be found at http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301580


----------



## CesarT (Jun 1, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> I've also noticed this happen when a password wasn't applied to a local user account on the Windows machine.  So when one tries to access a share and uses the username on that PC without a password, it craps out.  I've had this happen on both Macs and PCs accessing shared folders on PCs where the local account did not have a password.  After some research, I found out that Windows XP does not allow shares to be accessed by users that have blank passwords (believe it or not, it's a security feature).  It is possible to disable this, but you would have to go into the Policy Editor for Windows XP and change the setting that prevents this.  Personally, I think it's much easier to just apply a password to the account and continue on from there.




Well, bad news. I just added a password to the PC user. And guess what: nothing. As soon as I do select smb://Gineth, an alert window appears:
"SMB/CIFS File System Authentication
Enter the workgroup or domain and your user name and password to access the server "GINETH."
I enter the Workgroup ("BEIGE"), the Name ("Gineth") and now put the *new password*. Press "OK" button.
Another alert window appears:
"Select the SMB/CIFS shared volume you want to connect to."
I select the shared folder and press "OK" button.
THEN I got the fatal alert window :
"Sorry, the operation could not be completed because an unexpected error occurred (Error code -41)".

Here comes the really odd part: looks like I can enter a blank password, a wrong password, reauthenticate and no matter what, it will allow me to move to the selection of the Shared volume

Per Tommo's advice, already followed his instructions. Doesn't work, either.

.... Any clues?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 1, 2005)

It looks as though Tommo might be right regarding the SMB/CIFS access from Mac OS X.  Kind of sucks though.  Are you sure the firewall isn't on on either machine?


----------



## jh2112 (Jun 2, 2005)

You could try creating a new user account on your pc, specifically for your networking login.
This worked for me after spending hours trying to connect osx to xp. Don't know why it worked though...


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 2, 2005)

ill give you a tip smash the windows like i did and buy i mac like i did


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 2, 2005)

it sounds like a router/modem fire wall

what ever you do dont automatically find the network settings do them yourself

aha! configure the router and tell it to accept both computers !


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2005)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> it sounds like a router/modem fire wall
> 
> what ever you do dont automatically find the network settings do them yourself
> 
> aha! configure the router and tell it to accept both computers !




But if they are all on the same network internally, why would the firewall block anything amongst machines within the private network?

CesarT, are you filtering packets internally amongst your computers using the firewall on the router (or elsewhere)?  This is considering that it's even possible to do this with the devices mentioned.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 2, 2005)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:
			
		

> ill give you a tip smash the windows like i did and buy i mac like i did



Or you could save the internal components and use them in your Mac, and eBay the rest.  Suonds like a better plan since other than the OS and logic board, everything else is pretty much standard.


----------



## CesarT (Jun 2, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> But if they are all on the same network internally, why would the firewall block anything amongst machines within the private network?
> 
> CesarT, are you filtering packets internally amongst your computers using the firewall on the router (or elsewhere)?  This is considering that it's even possible to do this with the devices mentioned.



Don't ven know how to do that :$


----------



## CesarT (Jun 2, 2005)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Or you could save the internal components and use them in your Mac, and eBay the rest.  Suonds like a better plan since other than the OS and logic board, everything else is pretty much standard.



Would love to make it and thus have a entirely Mac network. However the PC is not mine and have to play with the enemy in my files lol.


----------

